# ***OFFICIAL*** Frank Mir vs. Roy Nelson Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mir vs. Nelson vBookie!*

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

I honestly cant see Mir finishing Big Country, if JDS couldnt after landing those bombs then i doubt Mir can. He may be able to get it down and get a sub but Nelsons a big guy and is a decent grappler. If there is a finish in this fight it will be Big Country TKO in the 2nd, but im going to say Frank Mir by submission in the 3rd or a UD.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is an interesting fight for me. Probably the most interesting one on the card. Mir's striking always surprises me but Nelson's is highly underrated. He managed to hang in there with JDS for 3 rounds and also landed some solid shots and cut JDS. 

I am more interested in the ground game. It has been awhile, but Nelson has beaten Mir in grappling before.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Most looking forward to this as it will show where Murr is at in the Div.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a fun fight for me and I don't really care who wins I just want meathead to get a shot at both of these guys.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

oldfan said:


> This is a fun fight for me and I don't really care who wins I just want meathead to get a shot at both of these guys.


Do you have something against Mitrione? He'd get killed by either of these guys, he isn't near ready for them.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

This all depends on which fighter has upgraded his skills in the last year.


----------



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Big country by UD. Better stand up and better ground game in my opinion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Drogo said:


> Do you have something against Mitrione? He'd get killed by either of these guys, he isn't near ready for them.


we shall see. Probably soon.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nelson by submission. :thumb02:

For the record, I think Meathead would beat Mir at this point.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mir has a better ground game and if you stop and think about it Nelson's ground game is fairly defensive off his back wile Mir is pure offence from top or bottom. 

I think Roy needs to win this fight standing and I think he'll prob need a KO to win although I dont think Mir's stand up is as good as JDS's I think it will be competitive I just dont think he can handle the power shots if Roy lands flush and I know he thinks he hits harder than JDS but I call BS and I dont see him finishing Roy without it being "The perfect storm" so I think Frank will have to try and take Roy down and sub him and his wrestling/takedowns aren't all that hot.


P.S. Both of them would beat Meathead, If they couldn't outstrike him hypothetically ether fighter would just take him down and turn him into a pretzel IMO.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

I think Nelson is gonna take this one. People forget that he blew out his knee during the JDS fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

c-dub said:


> I think Nelson is gonna take this one. People forget that he blew out his knee during the JDS fight.


He blew his knee out flailing around the octagon perpetually rocked from the vicious ass beating he was taking. 

Mir can do whatever he wants to Nelson and will finish him within 2 rounds if he doesn't decide to just hug him against the cage for the entire fight. The only reason JDS didn't finish Nelson is he gassed badly like halfway through the second and Nelson was doing his best impression of a tortoise on its hind legs for the entire fight past the first few minutes. A standing TKO could have been justified at almost any point in that fight.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 3, 2010)

Mir.. submission.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

osmium said:


> He blew his knee out flailing around the octagon perpetually rocked from the vicious ass beating he was taking.
> 
> Mir can do whatever he wants to Nelson and will finish him within 2 rounds if he doesn't decide to just hug him against the cage for the entire fight. The only reason JDS didn't finish Nelson is he gassed badly like halfway through the second and Nelson was doing his best impression of a tortoise on its hind legs for the entire fight past the first few minutes. A standing TKO could have been justified at almost any point in that fight.


ROFL he gasses badly because he couldn't knock Roy out after he gave it all he had and gasses trying, Mir is not going to KO Nelson. 

A standing TKO? And why over exaggerate you point so heavily nobody takes it seriously? I mean I get that your remark is purposefully inflammatory but cant you do a better job of making sense? Roy was losing but he was still throwing and landing solid shots and covering up, he even hurt JDS a few times. A standing stoppage would have been redonkulous!

Mirs standup keeps improving but he's not going to be able to outstrike Roy like JDS did, this fight is going to be much closer and more gritty. Next thing you'll try and say is Mir will out wrestle Nelson.....


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Nelson by UD for me in a close fight. Think it will be a stand up battle which Nelson will edge.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Mir has a better ground game and if you stop and think about it Nelson's ground game is fairly defensive off his back wile Mir is pure offence from top or bottom.


Like I said earlier, that is pure speculation since in the past when they grappled, Nelson was the winner. Not saying Mir is or isn't better now, just saying that Nelson has proven to be better in the past. 



> I think Roy needs to win this fight standing and I think he'll prob need a KO to win


I disagree, Nelson can win this fight anywhere as could Mir.



> although I dont think Mir's stand up is as good as JDS's I think it will be competitive I just dont think he can handle the power shots if Roy lands flush and I know he thinks he hits harder than JDS but I call BS and I dont see him finishing Roy without it being "The perfect storm" so I think Frank will have to try and take Roy down and sub him and his wrestling/takedowns aren't all that hot.


I agree here. I don't really think that Mir hits as hard as JDS either, but that is speculation. What's not speculation is that JDS' striking is levels beyond Mir's striking.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Like I said earlier, that is pure speculation since in the past when they grappled, Nelson was the winner. Not saying Mir is or isn't better now, just saying that Nelson has proven to be better in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put as much weight as you want on that just remember Roy has never been a offensive force from bottom. Nor will he be a threat from bottom to Mir who is a threat off his back to Nelson or anyone for that matter. 

It may be my opinion but Ive watched all of Nelsons fights and IN A MMA CAGE IMO Mir has a edge in submission skills though both fighters are high level BJJ practitioners. Roy has better wrestling and heavier hands Mir is more technical striking and with his BJJ If I thought Mir could somehow get Nelson down and gain top control id take him in this fight.


> I disagree, Nelson can win this fight anywhere as could Mir.


Well I could win the lotto but the odds say it probably wont happen, Roys biggest advantages are his power and Mir's chin. We all know Mir can be dropped and Nelson has twice the chin Mir dose that said its going to be real hard for Roy to sub Mir without dazing him or hurting him first.

Im not saying Roy CANT win on the ground or Mir CANT win on his feet its just not the most probable outcome IMO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mir is miles ahead of Nelson in the striking game and physically.

Mir gets the decision if he doesn't TKO him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

slapshot said:


> ROFL he gasses badly because he couldn't knock Roy out after he gave it all he had and gasses trying, Mir is not going to KO Nelson.
> 
> A standing TKO? And why over exaggerate you point so heavily nobody takes it seriously? I mean I get that your remark is purposefully inflammatory but cant you do a better job of making sense? Roy was losing but he was still throwing and landing solid shots and covering up, he even hurt JDS a few times. A standing stoppage would have been redonkulous!
> 
> Mirs standing keeps improving but he's not going to be able to outstrike Roy like JDS did, this fight is going to be much closer and more gritty. Next thing you'll try and say is Mir will out wrestle Nelson.....


He was rocked and turtling up eating shots for extended periods of time not fighting back throughout the fight. If they were on the ground and that was happening the fight gets stopped you just don't see standing TKOs in MMA that often for some reason. Roy doesn't have some magical chin sometimes guys just don't go fully out JDS hit him harder and more often than Arlovski did. I think Mir neutralizes Roy's wrestling with his size and strength advantage.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Nelson by UD for me in a close fight. Think it will be a stand up battle which Nelson will edge.


Thats Right!

Nelson is going to outsrike Mir rather easily here and Mir can't Wrestle.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> He was rocked and turtling up eating shots for extended periods of time not fighting back throughout the fight. If they were on the ground and that was happening the fight gets stopped you just don't see standing TKOs in MMA that often for some reason. Roy doesn't have some magical chin sometimes guys just don't go fully out JDS hit him harder and more often than Arlovski did. I think Mir neutralizes Roy's wrestling with his size and strength advantage.



I think the other thing is that Nelson respected JDS' striking so much that he was in a total defensive position the whole time. He had both hands up rhino'd, he had his chin tucked and his shoulders shrugged basically the entire fight. It's like how fighters are on the ground against Maia. They don't even try to get up or go for subs they just concentrate 100% on defending. That's how Maia has no problem easily controlling them the entire time on the ground but hasn't got a lot of subs as of late.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Nelson is evolving. Mir peaked a while ago. 

Nelson UD.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Its a very even fight, i like both fighters i wouldnt bet against either guy but if i was pushed to make a choice i would have to Pick Mir.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm taking Mir in this one all day long. Possibly a finish but most likely a decisive UD. 

He is a better stiker than Roy with a longer reach, better footwork and he is quicker, stronger and more athletic. His takedown defence should be sufficient to stop Roys shot - and he should be able to light him up on the feet. 

Nelson is overrated.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Mir can handle nelson on the feet or the ground . the only thing i believe nelson as advantage in is his chin . Frank doesn't like to take heavy hit while Roy can hit them all day .
I'm still picking frank here By UD by being the more polished striker .


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I kinda feel Nelson is overrated. I see Mir winning this in any way he wants.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats Right!
> 
> Nelson is going to outsrike Mir rather easily here and Mir can't Wrestle.


What?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I see the stand up as fairly even in some ways, Mir's more technical with less power and Roy has more power and a rock solid chin. Mir has never had consistent solid TDD in the past, Nelson should be able to work a takedown at some point but whats bigger IMO is that Mir should have a very hard time taking Roy down. 

To me Mir's chin makes this fight swing in Roy's favor. I can see Mir with a slight edge in the first round but I think somewhere during the last two rounds Roy will catch him with the same big shots he did JDS except Mir is half the boxer JDS is and Roy is going to catch Mir with more shots than he did JDS and at some point put him out. 

TBH I hope somehow it goes to the ground because I dont care who wins and I want to see some high level BJJ from both guys. :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> TBH I hope somehow it goes to the ground because I dont care who wins and I want to see some high level BJJ from both guys. :thumb02:


High level BJJ battles don't really exist in MMA any more.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It was hilarious to see the pre-fight breakdown of Mir and Big Country. I dunno if the belly or Roy's hands have the greater reach. Either way pulling for Big Country just for the fun of it.​


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Even though Nelson is in my NPFFL and vbookie, i really hope murr wins.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:

Roy Nelson's walkout music. XFD


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

God Roy Nelson is the most unattractive fat **** ive ever seen, how the hell does he have a wife?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The Frank Mir on Mirs shirt should have been wearing a Frank Mir shirt. God I hope Mir loses. War Nelson!


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Mir by TKO round 2


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Roy Nelson comes out to "I'm Fat" by Weird Al and then Buffer announces him as a "Kung-Fu Fighter"

Fuckin amazing


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mir looks to be the better fighter so far.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, I thought the cage fence was going to get creamed when the big guys slammed into it at full speed.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

What the hell is Roy's chinfat that solid that its turned into iron?


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Nelson is a tough son of a bi***


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Mir looking good!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rd1 Mir easily. But damn Roy is tough as nails


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Frank Mir future champ!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Mir did a lot of damage with those knees, Nelson appeared to be rocked a few times.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Frank Mir is on steroids. :laugh:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, Mir is killin! Roy is the toughest guy in the building! One knee took Cro Cop out; he took like 6 and a toss.


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

I like Mirs Gameplan


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Frank Mir is on steroids. :laugh:


That's exactly what I was going to say. Dude looks bigger then when he was 265 for Carwin.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Strange fight...

Cardio anyone?!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mir's cardio is slowing. Roy's cardio is obliterated.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Dan Hardy cornering Roy. wth?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Anyone else find it hilarious that Dan Hardy is coaching Nelson?​


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Joe rogan saying frank Mirs not tired. I wonder who he wants to win?


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I knew Rogan would comment about Nelson's weight sooner or later. I bet he could fight at 185 if he cuts all that belly fat, haha. It would never happen though. Nelson is too stubborn of a person.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

This will be awesome if Roy KOs Mir, but I doubt it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Steroid Steve said:


> I knew Rogan would comment about Nelson's weight sooner or later. I bet he could fight at 185 if he cuts all that belly fat, haha. It would never happen though. Nelson is too stubborn of a person.


Stubborn? Try lazy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nelson probably would be better if he wasn't fat as hell.


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Nelson needs to work on Cardio


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nelson clearly is the superior wrestler.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone think Mir is trying to make up for his grappling loss here?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mir must eat horse meat too! I'm a "believer" now. :laugh:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Anyone think Mir is trying to make up for his grappling loss here?


Oh yeah. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SerJ said:


> Mir must eat horse meat too! I'm a "believer" now. :laugh:


lol hes nowhere near on that Ubereem bulk though


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SerJ said:


> Mir must eat horse meat too! I'm a "believer" now. :laugh:


Yeah. Mir is on some serious gear. I cannot believe how massive he got in such a short time.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ cardio any1?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Some of those knees were vicious, that chin is immense.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roy Nelson has three chins, one of iron, one of steel, one of french fries.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The countdown begins for Big Country to be seen at a Hooters slamming beers and greasy wings later tonight.​


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Joe Rogan with the tremendous express tonight, that's five within the last three minutes.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jesus when is Roy Nelson going to be cut already? I have been saying for a long time that he is a complete scrub and people are finally starting to realize. He was a scrub before TUF and then people thought he was a somebody because he won a show that featured a bunch of NFL players and street brawlers. And then he KOed Struve in the first which everybody seems to be doing these days and people think he's a top 10 HW.
After JDS and Mir whooped his ass thoroughly for six total rounds i hope people will stop referring to Nelson as a respectable fighter and start referring to him as what he is: a CAN.

Dana should give him an ultimatum: drop to LHW or leave the UFC.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I was right about Mir doing whatever he wanted and wrong about Mir finishing within two but all those knees might as well have been a KO because Nelson was a corpse for the remainder of the fight.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Stubborn? Try lazy.


I don't think he's too lazy to change his eating habits even though lazy plays a part. It's hard to be lazy at this level of competition. He's just too down in his ways, which is what I meant by stubborn. He doesn't take coaching well, as seen on TuF, and I'm sure he doesn't take advice concerning any other facets of MMA such as getting in shape. He probably thinks his way is the best, which is delusional.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roy is no bigger than Joe Riggs. He too could be a top 25 ww.

Meathead is gonna pop that belly.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Joe Rogan with the tremendous express tonight, that's five within the last three minutes.


Yea! You pay for fights and a Joe Rogan stand up comedy show with every PPV. Bang for your buck. :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Quit talking out your ass. Nelson isn't a can by any means. @Dtwizzy


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> lol hes nowhere near on that Ubereem bulk though


Overeem uses growth hormone, and has much better genetics.

Mir looks like he's just using heavy juice and doing a "tremendous" amount of weight and strength training.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

How do you end up with Hardy as your trainer


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

vilify said:


> How do you end up with Hardy as your trainer


by not being a very good fighter


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Quit talking out your ass. Nelson isn't a can by any means. @Dtwizzy


Ahh what a compelling and insightful argument, I change my mind now.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Mullets and mohawks are like cake and pie.

Nelson is a good fighter. I think he could beat some of the strikeforce heavyweights.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

vilify said:


> How do you end up with Hardy as your trainer


Hahaha, I wonder the same thing. Roy did state that he can't afford quality training at a good gym. Hardy must have came for the haircuts and some punk CDs.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I laughed when Roy threw his hands up for the decision.

The guy is cool.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> How do you end up with Hardy as your trainer


Roy just said at the presser that he brought Hardy in to work on his wrestling. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## razorbeck54 (May 27, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Roy just said at the presser that he brought Hardy in to work on his wrestling. :laugh::laugh:


ive never liked roy nelson. but he wont be a champ at HW. he should hire jenny craig instead of dan hardy


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Nelson looked terrible. I thought Mir looked good in the first round, but i think he gassed badly aswell, it was just Nelson gassed even worse! Mir threw good knees and he'll rightfully get a number 1 contendors bout next fight, probably with Schaub after he knocks out Nogueira, but the main thing in this fight is how bad Nelson looked. I don't think he should drop to 205, but like Dana said, drop 20 pounds and get to 240 where he can go hard for more than 1 round.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Ahh what a compelling and insightful argument, I change my mind now.


Your post was full of shit mate, you shouldn't have expected a well thought out post.

"How has Nelson not been cut already"?! WTF are you talking bout, last night he picked up his second loss in a row. Did you expect them to cut him after the JDS fight or some thing? 

"Everyone is KO'ing Struve in the first round these days" More utter nonsense.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not that Mir warrants a title shot yet, but I'd like to see him fight Velasquez for style's sake. He looked huge and did gas, 250-255lb is probably ideal for Mir.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Mir looked good, I don't like his trash talking and I think he looks like a douche, but he whooped that a$$. I'm looking forward to seeing where the HW division ends up in a few months when Velasquez comes back.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Roy just said at the presser that he brought Hardy in to work on his wrestling. :laugh::laugh:


Man, I gotta watch this. I bet he said it without as much as a smirk.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

is it just be or did frank look like a beast with more muscle definition in previous fights?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Black_S15 said:


> is it just be or did frank look like a beast with more muscle definition in previous fights?


He definitely looked better than in his last fights. Not bloated or anything. Seems like he's getting used to his frame.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

When people say Frank looked great, I hope they mean "Muscle and Fitness" wise, b/c that extra armor is bogging him down incredibly. Nelson had 1 or two good shots on him, and he looked like he had been through the ringer. 

Velasquez would run right through either of these guys. The cardio alone would be the difference maker.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah when I say he looked better then I mean 'healthier' or 'not as bloated'. Maybe his conditioning will improve over time when he gets used to his bigger frame. He's looked his best when he was still 240ish.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> When people say Frank looked great, I hope they mean "Muscle and Fitness" wise, b/c that extra armor is bogging him down incredibly. Nelson had 1 or two good shots on him, and he looked like he had been through the ringer.
> 
> Velasquez would run right through either of these guys. The cardio alone would be the difference maker.


Well I agree and the sad part is if Roy would have been in better condition he did get what he wanted he gasses Mir out, unfortunately he gassed first and completely. 

but I attribute that to Mirs improved wrestling and stand up, win or lose Mir has once again made improvements in his technique and skills. 

I underestimated Mirs drive to get back in a championship bout, wont do that again. He absolutely has to fix his cardio issue, other than that he looks primed to me. 

Roy got hit with some huge shots, if I'm him that's something to address however I dont blame his gut for his cardio its more of a combo of Mir being so big and imposing his will wrestling, along with the big shots and knees I honestly would not be upset with any other fighter for being gasses after two rounds of pounding and defensive grappling so I guess I dont see how ppl put it all on Roy like mir didn't MAKE him gas IDK. 

I do think it would help to lose the gut, of coarse it will but its not going to make Roy a "whole new fighter" Remeber the fit he threw with Rashad? In a nutshell that why Roy will never make it to the next gear although he's still one of my favorite fighters. 

P.S. Dana is being a dick about the fight and IMO thats BS Rampage and Hamil had lull's in the action and at points was downright boring, IDK.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

frank is my fav heavy, so i'm biased. but I did figure roy would have nothing for him standing, but the clinch work surprised me. I actually think that roy was good on the ground the way he kept standing back up. just that he was too gassed to stop the take down in the 3rd.

I'm seeing frank as one of the most well rounded HWs skill wise. but I think his cardio will have to improve to hang with a JDS further more a cardio freak like the champ.

if he can get his cardio up and work on his TDs and TDD i'm sure he could be champ again


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> I'm taking Mir in this one all day long. Possibly a finish but most likely a decisive UD.
> 
> He is a better stiker than Roy with a longer reach, better footwork and he is quicker, stronger and more athletic. His takedown defence should be sufficient to stop Roys shot - and he should be able to light him up on the feet.
> 
> Nelson is overrated.



I was right for once! Mir absolutely dominated in all aspects of this fight, i was especially impressed with his offensive wrestling. And that was one beautiful throw in the 1st round. 

I wouldnt be surpised to see Mir get a number one contender shot now. And he is looking HUGE, the strength advantage in this fight was very noticable - I like Mir better at higher weights. The only problem is that he also gassed, quite hard, it just wasnt as noticable because Nelson nearly had a heart attack then and there in the Octagon. 

Hopefully this will end some of the Nelson love - the guy is the definition of a middle of the road heavyweight. That big belly might seem fun, but if he doesnt care enough about his career to make necessary adjustments, then i am not concerned about seeing him do well. Gassing to that extent proves that Nelson is not anywhere near elite level fitness, which is what you need when fighting in the UFC. Mir has adapted himself numerous times in his career so as to stay relevant to the division - Nelson seems unwilling to do so and such will continue to lose to the higher end Heavyweights.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Just watched this and I honestly have no idea how Big Country survived that. My GOD Mir hit him so hard so many times... I just don't even know. Jesus, Nelson is a real life Homer Simpson... that's the only way I can explain that. First taking all that power from JDS and then getting crushed by Mir... idk.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well the broken jaw and rib explains Mirs cardio, seems like they both gutted it out.


----------

